# Pumpkin Chip Muffins



## kitchenelf (Oct 29, 2003)

Pumpkin Chip Muffins

4 eggs
2 cups sugar
16 oz. can of pumpkin
1 1/2 cups vegetable oil
3 cups flour
2 tsp. each baking soda and powder
1 tsp. cinnamon
1 tsp. salt
2 cups (12 oz.) semisweet chocolate chips

In large mixing bowl beat eggs, sugar, pumpkin and oil until smooth. Mix
dry ingredients together and mix into pumpkin mixture. Fold in chocolate
chips. Fill greased or paper-lined muffin cups 3/4 full. Bake at 400 F for
16-20 minutes. 

Yields about 24 muffins.

**Recipe originally posted by Filus


----------

